# I am out - to catch stripers



## Captain Ahab (Dec 9, 2007)

Packing up and leaving for a Striper strip this morning. Hopefully I will have some fish porn to post when I return.

Got my trusty striper rods - a bucket of eels, lots of cool plastics and some metal as well.

Fried chicken for good luck. 

See you all tonight!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 9, 2007)

Go get em man!!!! ummm fried chicken


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

> Fried chicken for good luck.



Is that for you or the Stripes?


----------



## shamoo (Dec 9, 2007)

If you dont catchem up, at least you can have a picnic this lovely day, chicken and eels, yum yum!


----------



## little anth (Dec 9, 2007)

nice good luck


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 9, 2007)

No fried chicken - they were sold out last night and I did not find out until this morning. AND, only two stripers were boated (we had six anglers today). One was a throw back at 27" and the other a monster 36" I cuaght soem spiny dog fish which I fillet and got a few nice blues donated by the guy next to me.

It was the typical story of "should have been here yesterday." Yesterday they caught loads of very large striper - 13 over 30lbs. Today, there were about 100 boats fishing the same area and the reports at the dock were only a few fish and fewer keepers. It was a nice day, lights winds and in the mid 30s*

Tired, hungry and will post pics in the a.m.


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job Esquired! Nice to see others getting some saltwater fishing in!


----------



## little anth (Dec 9, 2007)

nice job


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the Fish Porn (or lack thereof) 

Randy B. prepares his secret weapons:







Nice calm day on the Ocean:






The pool winner and only keeper:






Bait:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice report, too bad the stripers weren't cooperating. Did you try the spiny dog fillets? I've always wondered how they tasted.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like you had a blast even without a ton of fish. Atleast the weather was decent....crappy weather and no fish is a lot worse. Save the fish catching for the seabass.


----------



## whj812 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dont Feel bad man!!!! At least you were out fishing!!! Thats my motto, for those bad days.

You arent alone when it comes to not catching much, I went out the other day and caught 3 little Largemouths. 

I guess it is the moon or something, everyone that I have talked to had it rough last weekend with fishing.

PS

Ive got those jigheads done....I couldnt make the ones I wanted, but I did get the mold last weekend for the stand up shaky head, and the stuff to make them with.

I painted them yesterday and let them hang last night...I only have one color right now sorry. Ill get em out to you tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2007)

No problem with the jig heads - unpainted works fine for me.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like y'all had a nice day


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like a good trip Dave, at least there was SOME action...plus you came home with some good eats. Are you and Todd still thinking about making a trip to the Chesapeake (or was that the trip?). Good work! Any action on the homemade baits?


----------



## SMDave (Dec 10, 2007)

I love striper fishing :lol:


----------



## little anth (Dec 10, 2007)

nice pics 8)


----------

